
College vs. Work - luu
https://theunitofcaring.tumblr.com/post/177113789426/in-college-i-did-a-lot-of-satisficing-i-tried-to
======
megamindbrian2
Colleges should hire more. Or rather, businesses should hire colleges to do
their research as a part of the curriculum. Like a 4 year long Capstone that
goes along with your path to a degree. Teachers could use this investment to
provide contextual examples in all STEM classes.

For example, I learned what linear regression was pretty early on in algebra,
but I didn't understand how it can be used in image processing until a year
after college.

Could the math teacher show one simple example with a graph, one CS sort of
example with an image, and a stats example for business economics?

Agree?

